
Google Pulls YouTube Off the Amazon Echo Show - SREinSF
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16371292/google-youtube-amazon-echo-show
======
golfer
Amazon inexplicably banned sales of Chromecast on Amazon.com some time ago.
[0]

What goes around comes around.

[0]
[https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2015/10/2/9439281/amaz...](https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2015/10/2/9439281/amazon-
ban-apple-tv-chromecast-why)

------
Top19
Google cancelled Amazon’s access without warning because the Echo Show
“creates a broken user experience”.

I get that it’s a 1st gen device, but that statement sounds like Equifax wrote
it with such blatant bullshit from Google.

What are they going to do next, tell me that Oracle is cheaper than MySQL??

------
perseusprime11
Google did something similar when they pulled the youtube app on Windows
Phone. They really know how to not be evil.

~~~
golfer
Microsoft's app removed all the ads. Simple TOS violation. Very straight
forward.

~~~
perseusprime11
Here's the real reason:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/microsoft_on_the_issues/...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/microsoft_on_the_issues/2013/08/15/the-
limits-of-googles-openness/)

